# RT73 Problems after etc-updating /etc/init.d/net.lo

## jimmy09

Hi everyone, I've searched high and low for help on this topic, but I can't find much at all, so I think the only way that I'll figure it out is by actually asking. And hopefully someone else will be saved by this topic too. 

I just did a clean install of Gentoo two days ago, and started with the 2.6.15-r5 kernel included on the LiveCD, compiled the rt73 driver for my DWL-G122 (Rev C1) wireless USB adapter and added it to rc default. After I 'emerge --synced', I compiled the kernel sources again to bring it up to 2.6.17-r4. With everything working perfectly, including my wireless adapter, I did an 'emerge --update --deep world' to update the all programs I had installed before syncing. After that, as you would expect, I had to do an etc-update on about 30 config files. 

One of those was 'net.lo', which I just replaced with the update, which I'm still pretty sure I was supposed to do. But obviously the way that net.* scripts are handled changed from before the update to after, because I get this (when trying to start up net.rausb0 normally):

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.rausb0 start
> 
>  * Starting rausb0
> 
>  *   Configuring wireless network for rausb0
> ...

 

However, using 'dhcpcd rausb0' works perfectly.

I have:

1. A symbolic link called /etc/init.d/net.rausb0 pointing to /etc/init.d/net.lo

2. No configuration in /etc/conf.d/net (so that it will just use dhcpcd to configure)

3. Recompiled the rt73.ko module (just in case that was the problem, but no change)

4. Tried placing the firmware (rt73.bin & rt73sta.dat) for the rt73 in /etc/Wireless/RT73STA/, but when I try to start the adapter with the dat file (apparently the configuration file) everything freezes. - And yes, I did use dos2unix to convert the dat file like the README said.

If anyone knows what is going on, please help me. It's just so frustrating.

Jimmy

----------

## UberLord

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=145382

----------

## GNUtoo

there is an overlay for rt73 at sunrise overlay

----------

## firefly

today i have bought a usb-wlan adapter with the same chip (rt73). That the interface must be up is not really necessary for configuring the wireless settings(at least for WEP).

But the developers at ralink have added in each method which sets an wireless option, such as the mode or the essid, a check if the interface is up or not.

i have simple removed this checks and it works also great.

there are much more checks "if the interface is down" but i don't know if they can be also safely removed.

here is a unified diff of my changes:

```
--- rtmp_info.c.org   2006-10-10 23:48:28.000000000 +0200

+++ rtmp_info.c   2006-10-10 23:26:28.000000000 +0200

@@ -168,8 +168,8 @@

    int    chan = -1;

    

     //check if the interface is down

-    if (pAdapter->RTUSBCmdThr_pid < 0)

-        return -ENETDOWN;

+//    if (pAdapter->RTUSBCmdThr_pid < 0)

+//        return -ENETDOWN;

 

    if (freq->e > 1)

       return -EINVAL;

@@ -211,8 +211,8 @@

    PRTMP_ADAPTER pAdapter = (PRTMP_ADAPTER) dev->priv;

 

     //check if the interface is down

-    if (pAdapter->RTUSBCmdThr_pid < 0)

-        return -ENETDOWN;

+//    if (pAdapter->RTUSBCmdThr_pid < 0)

+//        return -ENETDOWN;

 

    switch (*mode)

    {

@@ -280,8 +280,8 @@

     PRTMP_ADAPTER pAdapter = (PRTMP_ADAPTER) dev->priv;

 

     //check if the interface is down

-    if (pAdapter->RTUSBCmdThr_pid < 0)

-        return -ENETDOWN;

+//    if (pAdapter->RTUSBCmdThr_pid < 0)

+//        return -ENETDOWN;

 

    return 0;

 }
```

----------

## UberLord

Cool! Could you open a bug on bugs.gentoo.org and attach that diff. Also, send it upstream and reference that in the bug so we can track it.

Thanks

----------

## firefly

the problem doesn't exist in the rt2x00 driver only the driver which you can download directly from ralink

----------

## firefly

the problem doesn't exist in the rt2x00 driver only the driver which you can download directly from ralink

----------

## UberLord

Yes, but the rt2x00 driver isn't good on rt61/73 yet from what I've read. By upstream I mean http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/ as they do their own falvour of the ra drivers which work better as well as rt2x00

----------

## firefly

ehhm the rt2x00 driver is from rt2x00.serialmonkey.com.

But i mean the ra73 driver from ralink self which you can download here: http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm

----------

## UberLord

You can also download the rt73 driver from serialmonkey

http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Downloads

I though that was what you where talking about   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## firefly

no i didn't  :Smile: 

But i have yesterday discovered the rt73 legacy driver on rt2x00.serialmonkey.com. And this driver doesn't need the patch/fix to work probably with the gentoo start-script    :Smile: 

----------

